# Hola



## Brooke (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi there. I've just realized it is way too easy to become a lurker on this site. Since that was never my intention I should probably go ahead and say something. I've been busy reading through the older threads first and making my way up to the newer ones. 

Not planning on moving to Mexico any time soon. Although all of this reading I've been doing is completely fascinating me. I fell in love with Mexico about 20 years ago. Now that I'm 30 with 2 mija's of my own I would like to start spending our Summer's in Mexico. Not sure where.... I'll get that figured out.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome, Brooke, and I hope you find 'touring' Mexico via this forum both enjoyable and informative. We have expat members in many parts of the country and we range from long term resident retirees, like me, to young backpackers touring the ruins and 'beach people' on the sands of Mexico's beaches.


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

Mexico does have a bit of everything. It is a country that I have explored for many years and still have much yet to see. Welcome to the forum...


----------



## El Toro Furioso (May 13, 2007)

You obviously know something about Mexico already. I don't think you picked up mi hija = mija on this forum!


----------

